# Bushing storage



## itsonlychris (May 14, 2013)

Being a relatively new pen turner I am collecting quite a few different sets of bushings. I was looking for ideas or tips on how fellow turners organize or store their sets of bushing?


----------



## Turned Around (May 14, 2013)

There's many wayt to store those things. If you did a search, you'll find a few threads with suggestions. I just use some smaller plastic containers I got from HF.


----------



## glenspens (May 14, 2013)

I use pill bottles i just mark the cap w/pen type


----------



## walshjp17 (May 14, 2013)

i take all the things I need to make a pen kit -- bushings, drill bits, pen mills and/or sleeves and the instructions and put them in a small, plastic box.  I label the outside with the name of the kit and list the items inside.  When I need to turn a pen, I just grab one box and I have all the tools needed for that kit.


----------



## rangeric43 (May 14, 2013)

if i may throw in may 2 cents worth. i use a fishing tackle box with compartments in it. i keep my bushings in the plastic bags they come in with the description on top and keep them in order of amount of use. works well for me.


----------



## MarkD (May 14, 2013)

I leave them laying all over my workbench and when I need to turn a pen I get out my calipers and start looking for the correct bushings! :biggrin:

Actually, I use the plastic compartment boxes from Harbor Freight however, I can't say that my original comment never happens! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 14, 2013)

Little plastic baby food containers.


----------



## jsolie (May 14, 2013)

MarkD said:


> I leave them laying all over my workbench and when I need to turn a pen I get out my calipers and start looking for the correct bushings! :biggrin:



And here I am thinking I'm the only one who used this method... :biggrin: 

Currently, I keep them in the bag they came in, and the bags are kept in one of those small parts plastic drawer organizers.  This organizer is pretty old (it was my FIL's), and I doubt it came from HF.


----------



## its_virgil (May 14, 2013)

This method is a nice one but with so many kits using the same size drill bits and thus pen mill pilots and sleeves there is the possibility of duplicating tooling...maybe several times over...at least for those of us who think we need to have every kit available.:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



walshjp17 said:


> i take all the things I need to make a pen kit -- bushings, drill bits, pen mills and/or sleeves and the instructions and put them in a small, plastic box.  I label the outside with the name of the kit and list the items inside.  When I need to turn a pen, I just grab one box and I have all the tools needed for that kit.


----------



## its_virgil (May 14, 2013)

Many of us are beyond the baby food containers...would grand baby food containers work just as well? :biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Dan Masshardt said:


> Little plastic baby food containers.


----------



## its_virgil (May 14, 2013)

This topic comes up about as often as CA finishes. Doing a search will probably gather enough reading to keep one busy for a few hours. Most methods will work well for some but not for all. What one person considers to be the best method ever others will find cumbersome and vice versa. I don't think there is one way that will service all of us.
Happy reading.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## dogcatcher (May 14, 2013)

Everything is stored in the see through plastic shoeboxes, labeled on both ends.  The boxes hold quite a few pen kits, the bushings, notes about anything special about them, and the instructions.  If I need to make some Sierras all I have to do is pick up the shoebox and find the right blanks for that project.  When finished it goes back to the shelf.  

Mess up a pen?  The left over parts go in he appropriate shoebox.  Extra tubes, same way, they go in the correct shoebox.  Same for my callmaking supplies, shoeboxes for each style.  Same system works for the finished inventory, parts in one box and finished in another.  I have a small fortune invested in them, but it sure makes it easy to keep track of what  I have in supplies and ready made inventory.


----------



## zig613 (May 14, 2013)

I use these watch maker boxes from Lee Valley to store my bushings.







Wade


----------



## shippy (May 14, 2013)

*bushings*

I put then in labeled snuff cans, that is, if they are not laying in a pile of junk on the bench!


----------



## Wood Butcher (May 14, 2013)

35mm film canisters.
WB


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 14, 2013)

Pill bottles in a scrap hardboard drilled . make a neat way to keep them.


----------



## itsonlychris (May 15, 2013)

There are some great ideas out there. I ended up using a plastic ammunition box I found at the sporting good shop. Each compartment is about 1/2 x 1/2 inch and seems to work pretty well. I printed labels and put them with each bushing set.


----------



## joefyffe (May 15, 2013)

Wood Butcher said:


> 35mm film canisters.
> WB



What's a "film canister" :biggrin:


----------



## BKelley (May 15, 2013)

Pill bottles properly labeled in a rack made for them, see my thread and pics on this

BKelley


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 15, 2013)

I got a parts case from Woodcraft that I use. I label each bin plus keep them in the original package. The case is double sided so it has twice the capacity that shows in the picture.


----------



## plano_harry (May 15, 2013)

Although bushings vary by kit, the same drills, sleeves, mills are often used in multiple sets, and I didn't want to duplicate anything I didn't have to. I tried bags, tackle boxes (now for sale  ) before arriving at my current solution. 

These little bins are available in strips of 9 and can be attached to the wall above the lathe, or mated (all the strips are the same length) with larger 5 bin units that are the perfect size to hold bagged pen kits, 1 bin per style. The bins tip forward/lift out for easy access or to take to the bench.  Lowes uses a ton of these in their hardware department, but they don't sell the bins!!  

I get them for $12-18 dollars on ebay with free shipping, but here is a link to the manufacturer:
Bins & Systems | Clear Tip Out Bins (QTB Series) | Quantum Storage

Hope the idea helps

Harry


----------



## HamTurns (May 15, 2013)

I store mine in the bags with labels that they came in, then I put those bags in a box like the one from Woodcraft shown here. 

Actually my storage box was from a capacitor company that was used for capacitor samples, it was being thrown out.

Tom


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 15, 2013)

I store all my "extra" tools and drill bits/bushings ect at Jonathons house. He also stores my pressure pots and casting materials for me too..Hes such a nice guy.


----------



## butchf18a (May 16, 2013)

*Right way*



its_virgil said:


> This topic comes up about as often as CA finishes. Doing a search will probably gather enough reading to keep one busy for a few hours. Most methods will work well for some but not for all. What one person considers to be the best method ever others will find cumbersome and vice versa. I don't think there is one way that will service all of us.
> Happy reading.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Sure there is!! My way!:biggrin:


----------



## butchf18a (May 16, 2013)

Now that everyone is curious as to what the only true right way is...well now you know. Want to know the correct, best CA application methodology? Just ask then we can stop revisiting that topic as well.


----------



## bradh (May 16, 2013)

A word of warning about a tackle box and similar methods: if the box gets knocked over when the lid is open you have a big job sorting bushings.
I keep my bushings in pen kit bags hung on nails on a wall rack. Each bag has the kit name written in marker on the bag. I also keep my 7mm end-squaring adapter sleeves in the same bag with the bushings.
Cost: free
Ease of finding bushings: very easy


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2013)

I use these 1 oz. Clear Round Wide-Mouth Jars S-14487 - Uline I bought a case of I think 72

I put a label on the top with the info and line them all up in a shallow drawer.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2013)

Shower hooks - with a laminated label indicating what kit.


----------



## flyitfast (May 16, 2013)

I have used these from Harbor Freight for years and never lost or un-ID'd bushings. Keep a spreadsheet of each bushing by pen and label the little inside boxes. If you knock it over or drop it, they don't get mixed up.
Pretty inexpensive for a 24 storage system and even cheaper with a coupon.
24 Container Storage Box
I also cut the label off the bag they come in and put that in the box with the bushings.
Just my .02 worth. I'm up to three boxes of these sets and may get a fourth one.
gordon


----------



## eliasbboy (May 16, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> I have used these from Harbor Freight for years and never lost or un-ID'd bushings. Keep a spreadsheet of each bushing by pen and label the little inside boxes. If you knock it over or drop it, they don't get mixed up.
> Pretty inexpensive for a 24 storage system and even cheaper with a coupon.
> 24 Container Storage Box
> I also cut the label off the bag they come in and put that in the box with the bushings.
> ...



+1 on this.   i love the containers.   They fit the bushings perfectly and don't take up much extra space.   I also right the kit and item number (if possible) on each individual box.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Steve Busey (May 16, 2013)

Cheap solution - old film canisters in an old piece of plywood - from an old thread...


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 16, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> I have used these from Harbor Freight for years and never lost or un-ID'd bushings. Keep a spreadsheet of each bushing by pen and label the little inside boxes. If you knock it over or drop it, they don't get mixed up.
> Pretty inexpensive for a 24 storage system and even cheaper with a coupon.
> 24 Container Storage Box
> I also cut the label off the bag they come in and put that in the box with the bushings.
> ...



Thanks for posting this, I just picked one up and only got one cause that's all they had in stock.


----------



## flyitfast (May 16, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> > I have used these from Harbor Freight for years and never lost or un-ID'd bushings. Keep a spreadsheet of each bushing by pen and label the little inside boxes. If you knock it over or drop it, they don't get mixed up.
> ...


 
I hope you will find it as convenient as I do. They should get some more in soon. They always seem to have them in our local store.
g.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 16, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> airborne_r6 said:
> 
> 
> > flyitfast said:
> ...



The funny thing about this whole thread is I was just trying to come up with a decent solution last week.  I purchased a bunch of little plastic bottles from Hobby Lobby to store my bushings in.  I just haven't had time to make the carousel that is going to house them.  I picked up the Harbor Freight box to try out both and see which I like better.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 17, 2013)

I use envelopes


----------



## capcrnch (Jul 4, 2013)

butchf18a said:


> Now that everyone is curious as to what the only true right way is...well now you know. Want to know the correct, best CA application methodology? Just ask then we can stop revisiting that topic as well.



I know this is a resurrection, but..

This is what I use as well. I picked up the drawer system from HF for something around $8 on sale. It had screws/nuts/washers in it, but I threw those into something else and labeled the drawers for bushings. Works great.


----------



## Pjohnson (Dec 20, 2013)

Resurrect one more time .... Altoids tins


----------



## edstreet (Dec 20, 2013)

this


----------



## LeeR (Dec 21, 2013)

Wood Butcher said:


> 35mm film canisters.
> WB



WB,

You are seriously dating yourself ... 

I like the Fuji canisters, as I recall.  They are the semi-clear white ones, right? 

Speaking of old, I store mine in pill bottles.  The ones my gout medicine comes in.


----------

